# Newb



## Piss Willy (Sep 30, 2014)

Hey guys and gals,

As the title implies, I  am a newb on IMF. 

6'   205lbs bf is 13-16% 

My diet.... Probably the most important part of everyone's training, well mine is not perfect as I have very little self discipline. The last calorie count I did had me averaging about 4200 calories a day. My biggest problem is I just don't like veggies lol. 

anyway moving on

Training regiment: I don't know how many of you have done the Sheiko workout regimen. It focuses on the 3 main lifts for power. It utilizes low reps regardless of weight and is 3 days a week. After I complete the advanced cycle I will probably do the Smolov Squat program and then back to Sheiko.

Currently I am just running some test 400 at 800 mgs a week. 

Im getting at least 6 hours a night (I shoot for 8 but with work and school its about impossible.) Most of you will probably criticize my diet, which is understandable, but I am not shooting for a mens fitness look, I'm going for power and a little bit extra size.


----------



## heckvr4 (Sep 30, 2014)

Welcome ! 

eat some damn veggies bro


----------



## Riles (Sep 30, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## jas101 (Oct 1, 2014)

Welcome PW!


----------



## brazey (Oct 1, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Piss Willy (Oct 1, 2014)

Haha Yeah I try to get some raw broccoli in or green beans


----------



## Piss Willy (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks everybody for the welcome on here.


----------



## aminoman74 (Oct 1, 2014)

Welcome


----------

